# Lost: WS EZ anf AT Paddle on Lower Clear Creek



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

You might want to check the river right wall above the dam after the flow goes down. I've seen a few boats end up splatted against that wall.

The City of Golden council voted within the past year to stop charging for rescues in the canyon, but just in case you might want to contact the Golden Fire Department's swiftwater rescue team and give them a description of the boat and tell them nobody is hurt.... so they don't find the boat and use the number inside of it to call you and then ambush you when you show up at the fire station and hand you a bill for over $2,000.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Golden S&R will not charge for a boat removal. However, if it didn't show up in the park, chances are it's being trashed in one of Coor's many lowheads and other nasties. Good luck. I got lucky when I swam there last year.


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for the posts. We looked at the right wall after the dam, but we couldn't see my boat in there, and at this level it didn't look like it would hold a boat, but you never know. That is a burly wall/wave.

I spoke to Jerry at Golden Fire/Rescue. He told me they would look out for my boat. 

Erik


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought I saw a green hull in the intake channel, just above the RV park, on river left. Since it was down a ways into the channel & we had to got right, I didn't paddle close enough to be sure it was a boat. But it looked bright green and partially submerged.


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

Someone found my paddle above the playpark today above the bridge. Picked it up, but it's unfortunately trashed. Shaft is busted in the middle.

I got a call from another guy this afternoon who found my boat on an island in Arvada. He said its "dented". I'll find out how bad it is tomorrow.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, that's the first time I've heard of a boat going that far from the canyon. A good reminder to put a good phone # in the boat... you never know when it is going to end up in Kansas and get found by a friendly farmer.

Maybe tell swiftwater rescue to take it off their list. The reason I mentioned them in the first place is because they handed me a bill for over $2000 for finding my boat a long time ago.... though they don't do it anymore I wouldn't want to have to deal with them if they ever change their mind.


----------



## ec (Jun 7, 2004)

Ture, I'll give that guy at the Fire Dept a call. 

Too bad on my boat. The "dents" are severe. Its done. I think I'll salvage my paddle and make a break down paddle out of it.


----------

